# Most impressive snowblower video ever perhaps, Honda 928 in HUGE amounts of snow



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Just watch, it is so impressive.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks pretty good!! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats some snow! Wow


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Most Impressive!


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

This is the second video that I watched where the Honda moved and blew snow with no operator behind it. How does that happen. When I let go of my left drive lever, it stops


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

ZTMAN said:


> This is the second video that I watched where the Honda moved and blew snow with no operator behind it. How does that happen. When I let go of my left drive lever, it stops


I don't know. Maybe a zip tie! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

ZTMAN said:


> This is the second video that I watched where the Honda moved and blew snow with no operator behind it. How does that happen. When I let go of my left drive lever, it stops


I use a piece of small tube to slide over the depressed lever to hold it down, with a hydro machine, you can go back and forward with ease.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Great until it hits something or something breaks and it spins around and eats him, his children and his dog. Plain stupid and reckless IMO.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

I cringe when I see kids and animals around snowblowers


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Didn't the old Ariens 10K series blowers do that, I know mine does.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Impressive, but how come the snow isn't coming out like a stream of wet cement like it does here where I am?  Seriously light stuff.


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

I wonder, does anyone actually ever read the owners manual before operation? With snow this deep (we had a 30" deep snow in Jan.) I use the technique described in the owners manual. Push down on the handle bars, let the machine climb up into the snow to full box depth and blow snow from the area, then go back and do the area again down to the surface. This way you can blow snow at a more rapid travel rate and still use a full auger box. It probably doesn't take much more time (possibly even less) than crawling along with the machine buried and then still having to go back and clean up the area. Secondly I think burying the machine under full throttle is asking to suck snow into the intake. I know the air intake is pretty well protected but why chance it? Or get an auger box extension.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Mortten said:


> I cringe when I see kids and animals around snowblowers


Yeah and he walks away from it when it's feet from his little kids...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mortten said:


> I cringe when I see kids and animals around snowblowers





Darryl G said:


> Yeah and he walks away from it when it's feet from his little kids...


At least it wasn't a Gravely...


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

ST1300 said:


> I wonder, does anyone actually ever read the owners manual before operation? With snow this deep (we had a 30" deep snow in Jan.) I use the technique described in the owners manual. Push down on the handle bars, let the machine climb up into the snow to full box depth and blow snow from the area, then go back and do the area again down to the surface. This way you can blow snow at a more rapid travel rate and still use a full auger box. It probably doesn't take much more time (possibly even less) than crawling along with the machine buried and then still having to go back and clean up the area. Secondly I think burying the machine under full throttle is asking to suck snow into the intake. I know the air intake is pretty well protected but why chance it? Or get an auger box extension.


with light snow like this, no climbing needed or wanted


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

bkwudz said:


> I use a piece of small tube to slide over the depressed lever to hold it down, with a hydro machine, you can go back and forward with ease.


OK, is that your monster blower? Cool video!! and no kids or dogs 🤪


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Darryl G said:


> Yeah and he walks away from it when it's feet from his little kids


Kids around here walk in the middle of the street barefoot or riding a skateboard or bike with a phone in front of their noses.

Soccer moms drive their big SUV with a phone on one hand, Starbuck's coffee in the other.

The kids are doing exactly what their parents does.

At least this snowblower user is there between the kid and the snowblower.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Kids around here walk in the middle of the street barefoot or riding a skateboard or bike with a phone in front of their noses.
> 
> Soccer moms drive their big SUV with a phone on one hand, Starbuck's coffee in the other.
> 
> ...


Actually he's not around the 5 minute mark with the machine heading right towards them. Unnecessary risk IMO. Things can happen. Note that it's his first time using this machine as well...


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> OK, is that your monster blower? Cool video!! and no kids or dogs 🤪


yes, Pro 28 Hydro, i don't run it auto if anyone is near it, the snow in the orig vid was impressive, but i was cringing when he was near the kids and dog, then stepping away


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

bkwudz said:


> yes, Pro 28 Hydro, i don't run it auto if anyone is near it, the snow in the orig vid was impressive, but i was cringing when he was near the kids and dog, then stepping away


I have the same machine as you but never run it in auto😅But fun too see it is possible.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Honda should buy the video copyright and use that in commercials for their machines. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

tabora said:


> At least it wasn't a Gravely...


This is exactly where my mind went, dogeater! Seriously cool, seriously scary/dangerous.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*BLOODY FREAKING JACK ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

That's like "the perfect snow" if there is any. Almost every decent 2 stage will do fine in that light, fluffy, stuff. 36" of light snow is much, much, easier on a machine that 12" of wet, melting, sloppy, snow. Not taking anything away from the Honda by any means. Just stating facts. Super cold temps with light snow are a snowblowers dream come true. Show me some really, wet, heavy, slush being tossed without clogging, stopping, or significantly slowing down. Now that really impresses me.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s fluffy snow, but it wouldnt matter if it was wet or many times frozen over snow pack… Hydro trans… the machine will always have the right pace to throw it.


----------



## Thorstein Klingenberg (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks cool, but I'd love to clear that with my 1590 Hybrid.. 😍


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorstein Klingenberg said:


> Looks cool, but I'd love to clear that with my 1590 Hybrid.. 😍


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

^^^ In case of misunderstanding... they fired up the blower to clear a path to the garden and harvest a little Nozawana snack.










Very tasty.

From Youtube:

"Tsuneo and Haruyo have been married for 50 years, farming fantastically delicious Uonuma rice for almost as long in the snowy area of Niigata prefecture. After shoveling snow for decades, they bought a Honda snow blower three years ago to lighten the load. “What once took us a week to shovel can now be cleared in half a day. It’s just amazing.” Thanks to their snow blower, the couple now has time to occasionally visit and relax in the hot springs on the other side of the mountain. “I can also go now to a nearby public bath every Tuesdays and Fridays and even play Shogi (Japanese chess) late into the night with my friends,” said Tsuneo. “I don’t join him there,” laughed Haruyo. The vegetables they collect after strapping on snowshoes and harvesting them from under a blanket of snow look so delicious. I am a little envious of all the goodness on this delightful couple’s dining table."


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

robs9 said:


> Looks pretty good!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Best I'v seen for a snow blower


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

BNSFguy said:


> That's like "the perfect snow" if there is any. Almost every decent 2 stage will do fine in that light, fluffy, stuff. 36" of light snow is much, much, easier on a machine that 12" of wet, melting, sloppy, snow. Not taking anything away from the Honda by any means. Just stating facts. Super cold temps with light snow are a snowblowers dream come true. Show me some really, wet, heavy, slush being tossed without clogging, stopping, or significantly slowing down. Now that really impresses me.


Agree, most perfect snow possible!


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

*Yanmar Ronin, Nozawana snack. What does this taste like if you don't mine me asking.*


----------



## White907 (Dec 28, 2021)

ST1300 said:


> I wonder, does anyone actually ever read the owners manual before operation? With snow this deep (we had a 30" deep snow in Jan.) I use the technique described in the owners manual. Push down on the handle bars, let the machine climb up into the snow to full box depth and blow snow from the area, then go back and do the area again down to the surface. This way you can blow snow at a more rapid travel rate and still use a full auger box. It probably doesn't take much more time (possibly even less) than crawling along with the machine buried and then still having to go back and clean up the area. Secondly I think burying the machine under full throttle is asking to suck snow into the intake. I know the air intake is pretty well protected but why chance it? Or get an auger box extension.


The snow he was clearing didn't appear to be dense enough for the machine to "crawl up on it", or it likey would have.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

White907 said:


> The snow he was clearing didn't appear to be dense enough for the machine to "crawl up on it", or it likey would have.


True! Here is a video with the same machine but dense snow, crawls up for sure. A lot more manhandling.


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes, the machine does crawl up the compact snow bank. But this is not the technique I was speaking of. When you have a large area to clear (long driveway or big parking lot) of 30-40 inches of snow and start from ground level you can let the machine crawl up into the snow to about bucket depth and then level it off and blow a layer of snow at that depth at a more rapid walking speed because your are not having to wait for the over-depth of snow to fall into the machine. And yes the layer under you will be compacted somewhat by the machine and your foot prints, but when you have cleared the area you can go back and blow off the remaining snow to ground level at a much faster walking speed than doing that slow crawl through the full depth and then having to go back and do a second pass anyway to clean up the remaining mess. Try it sometime on a heavy snowfall, you'll be understand what I mean.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

this guy need drift breaker


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1300 said:


> crawl up into the snow to about bucket depth and then level it off and blow a layer of snow at that depth at a more rapid walking speed


Often had to do that with the little HS80; have not had to (yet) with the HSS1332 with the extender...


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

ST1300 said:


> Yes, the machine does crawl up the compact snow bank. But this is not the technique I was speaking of. When you have a large area to clear (long driveway or big parking lot) of 30-40 inches of snow and start from ground level you can let the machine crawl up into the snow to about bucket depth and then level it off and blow a layer of snow at that depth at a more rapid walking speed because your are not having to wait for the over-depth of snow to fall into the machine. And yes the layer under you will be compacted somewhat by the machine and your foot prints, but when you have cleared the area you can go back and blow off the remaining snow to ground level at a much faster walking speed than doing that slow crawl through the full depth and then having to go back and do a second pass anyway to clean up the remaining mess. Try it sometime on a heavy snowfall, you'll be understand what I mean.


Ok then I understand what you were meaning. If I ever get so lucky to get that much snow! Then I will try. But when I had that much snow earlier I have not had the choice to do what you describe. because I had to stay on the ground or close to the ground to get the grip I needed to move forward. Wishing for deep snow!! What kind of machine do you use? I guess that would play a part. Dag


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm using a 2007 Honda HS928. I don't have a bucket extender because we don't normally get more than 15 to 24 inches at a time in any year. Just happened to get the 30+ inches of fluff this year in Jan. And I guess the biggest difference is if you want to just play in the snow (with a new machine) 😃 or just want to get the snow removed as quickly as possible.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

ST1300 said:


> I'm using a 2007 Honda HS928. I don't have a bucket extender because we don't normally get more than 15 to 24 inches at a time in any year. Just happened to get the 30+ inches of fluff this year in Jan. And I guess the biggest difference is if you want to just play in the snow (with a new machine) 😃 or just want to get the snow removed as quickly as possible.


Really nice machine you got! I had a similar Yamaha 2014 machine (YS1028) so I know how they feel. My brother has the Honda 928 and 724. Got the Ariens Rapidtrak PRO 28 now. That fluff snow is rare in Norway especially in those huge amounts. The only time I had more than a bucket high is firstly one time I did my neighbors parking when they were away for 10 days. My home blower 2011 Simplicity P1728EX will never forget it, fantastic and quit heavy but dry. Picture attached. Also at my cabin I do the deck before easter, so it can be huge amounts but old compressed snow. Picture of the Yamaha thriving is attached as well


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Favorite Honda video






and a very close second, Ariens video


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

V plow be done in 5 minutes while sitting in a nice warm cab sipping coffee and listening to tunes.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darryl G said:


> V plow be done in 5 minutes while sitting in a nice warm cab sipping coffee and listening to tunes.


Where's the fun in that??? And that would be a different forum's solution.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Where's the fun in that??? And that would be a different forum's solution.


Agreed, sitting on my butt sipping coffee and listening to tunes ranks pretty low on the totem pole. I got my snow, sound of the engine, working up a sweat to keep warm is a lot more satisfying. 

This video really shows why we can be outside for hours


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Wouldn't be so fun if you had 30 or 40 driveways to do and everyone waiting on you. 

I plow what I can and snow blow or shovel the rest. Snow blowers are detail machines for me.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Obviously the life of a snow contractor and a homeowner are vastly different.

The demographics of people on this forum seems to indicate they have 1-10 snowblowers and one driveway. And many people here are anxiously awaiting for the snow to fall, the more the merrier so that we can get the whole fleet out to exercise. In addition, some of us do neighbor's driveway for free. So yeah...that's the fun of it.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Obviously the life of a snow contractor and a homeowner are vastly different.
> 
> The demographics of people on this forum seems to indicate they have 1-10 snowblowers and one driveway. And many people here are anxiously awaiting for the snow to fall, the more the merrier so that we can get the whole fleet out to exercise. In addition, some of us do neighbor's driveway for free. So yeah...that's the fun of it.


Please don't make me go back to that plow forum. They're ornery and mean there! I'll be good, I promise.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Darryl G said:


> Please don't make me go back to that plow forum. They're ornery and mean there! I'll be good, I promise.


We don't talk about the P word here. 

But this video may help you relax.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

IDK about everywhere else but our local town is having trouble getting and paying for contract plowing. So we're getting under done and when we do they take out all kinds of stuff. This time they/he over-cooked on the passenger side and took out tons of curbing, belgian block and landscape rocks not to mention peeling up a ton of turf. Not a pro.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Obviously the life of a snow contractor and a homeowner are vastly different.
> 
> The demographics of people on this forum seems to indicate they have 1-10 snowblowers and one driveway. And many people here are anxiously awaiting for the snow to fall, the more the merrier so that we can get the whole fleet out to exercise. In addition, some of us do neighbor's driveway for free. So yeah...that's the fun of it.


I see. I don't think anyone would have "fun" blowing my driveway. It's about 600 feet to the house from the road and then another 100 feet to my shed and 100 feet beyond that to my circular turn-around and wood pile. You're looking at around 10,000 square feet. All crushed stone. There's another 1/2 mile behind that across my back acreage that comes out on another road, but I rarely clear that. We snowshoe and cross-country ski on that part of it and the trails that are off of it.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Inspired by these crazy snowmania videos I went to my cabin yesterday, hoping for some snow. And Yes! Because of the wind and some snow falling last two weeks there had been a buildup of compessed really heavy snow and this became my first ultimate test if the Ariens are up to this kind of workloads. Good test both of power and grip. It really impressed me bigtime!Got to play with it for an hour in these packed snowbanks and found out more how to handle the machine. The trick was to try let the machine do the work and it was good pushing down on the handles if the resistance was tough, not trying to push the blower forward. A lot of fun, hope you enjoy the full bucket video! And the machine could do it in a good speed as well. KRAKEN wannabe


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Inspired by these crazy snowmania videos I went to my cabin yesterday, hoping for some snow. And Yes! Because of the wind and some snow falling last two weeks there had been a buildup of compessed really heavy snow and this became my first ultimate test if the Ariens are up to this kind of workloads. Good test both of power and grip. It really impressed me bigtime!Got to play with it for an hour in these packed snowbanks and found out more how to handle the machine. The trick was to try let the machine do the work and it was good pushing down on the handles if the resistance was tough, not trying to push the blower forward. A lot of fun, hope you enjoy the full bucket video! And the machine could do it in a good speed as well. KRAKEN wannabe


The Kraken is proud Grasshopper! 😂🤣


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> The Kraken is proud Grasshopper! 😂🤣
> View attachment 189452


Do you sometimes push down on the handlebars when you need more traction? I did packed snowbanks (the video) and found out applying my weight on top of the handlebars really increased traction and made the blower go thru the demanding stuff. This was in normal locked trackmode. Worked much better and did not demand any real work compared to trying to push forward like I have to do with my wheeled snowblower. Hoping for a response


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

aa335 said:


> Obviously the life of a snow contractor and a homeowner are vastly different.
> 
> The demographics of people on this forum seems to indicate they have 1-10 snowblowers and one driveway. And many people here are anxiously awaiting for the snow to fall, the more the merrier so that we can get the whole fleet out to exercise. In addition, some of us do neighbor's driveway for free. So yeah...that's the fun of it.


Yes this is spot on! I am lucky to have two driveways and one in high altitude. Honestly I travel for 3 hours to do the little job when I have the chance. So small driveways and a lot of fun. Also doing the neighbors if I can. Enjoying the machines purring and the snow flying thru the air


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Do you sometimes push down on the handlebars when you need more traction? I did packed snowbanks (the video) and found out applying my weight on top of the handlebars really increased traction and made the blower go thru the demanding stuff. This was in normal locked trackmode. Worked much better and did not demand any real work compared to trying to push forward like I have to do with my wheeled snowblower. Hoping for a response


I haven't tried applying weight to the handlebars. Basically for hard packed snow like EOD work what I've done is adjusted the tracks on the fly with the rocker switch (conveniently located within thumbs reach of the left grip) while feathering the ground speed with my right hand to get the perfect combination.

On another note, after the first storm the engine had about 7 hours on it. Before this blizzard came I had done the 1st oil change to Mobil 1 5W-30. The same oil I've been using for years in all my machines. Not sure if it's just in my head but there seemed to be a noticeable power increase and I was already impressed with how strong it ran before. The engine is like Bruce Banner at idle and the Incredible Hulk under load. 😁

Correct me if I'm wrong but your machine is EFI correct? If so what "sounds" does it make when you put the key in the on position?


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> I haven't tried applying weight to the handlebars. Basically for hard packed snow like EOD work what I've done is adjusted the tracks on the fly with the rocker switch (conveniently located within thumbs reach of the left grip) while feathering the ground speed with my right hand to get the perfect combination.
> 
> On another note, after the first storm the engine had about 7 hours on it. Before this blizzard came I had done the 1st oil change to Mobile 1 5W-30. The same oil I've been using for years in all my machines. Not sure if it's just in my head but there seemed to be a noticeable power increase and I was already impressed with how strong it ran before. The engine is like Bruce Banner at idle and the Incredible Hulk under load. 😁
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but your machine is EFI correct? If so what "sounds" does it make when you put the key in the on position?


hi and thanks for the reply! Yes mine are EFI. When I turn the key it makes a kind of electric sound and a small click if I remember correct , like the battery is fireing up the EFI unit. takes two seconds. Then I just pull and it starts
The rocker switch are genious! I have Kraken negotiations tomorrow night with a dealer!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> hi and thanks for the reply! Yes mine are EFI. When I turn the key it makes a kind of electric sound and a small click if I remember correct , like the battery is fireing up the EFI unit. takes two seconds. Then I just pull and it starts
> The rocker switch are genious! I have Kraken negotiations tomorrow night with a dealer!


That's what I thought happened when you put the key in the on position. On my machine you can hear the throttle plate cycle in the throttle body but there are no other sounds. Maybe because the Kraken doesn't have the 7.2 volt battery but the 12 volt lawn and garden battery set up instead? Or maybe Ariens revamped the EFI setup and this machine is revised? 

Good luck with the dealer and the Kraken. 👍


----------

